# Cats keeping me awake!



## Lucyh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello

I have seen a similar thread on here but as my cats are different ages from that one I thought I would start a new one.

I'm new here, having got two 8 month old brothers from a rescue centre about a month ago. When I first got them they were terrified and hid all the time anyone was around. They have improved loads, one of them even sits on my knee (when picked up- he hasn't jumped up yet) and they both are much more contented although the second one hasn't let me pick him up yet and they are both quite wary, they run away if I'm walking across the room although when I kneel down they love being stroked.

The thing is that they seem to play the most at night, they sleep a lot of the day and then get up when i go to bed, and then again at 4am pretty much every day. They then start chasing each other, scratching the carpets, galloping up and down the corridor and the living room- and as I've got wooden floors it is very noisy and I'm sure it is for my downstairs neighbours too. If I go in and stare at them they stop, and if I sit in the room for a while then they calm down again, but then start up when I go back to bed. Then eventually they stop and by the time I get up for breakfast they're sitting quietly in the corner looking angelic!

Is it just their age, or because they're settling in? Will they calm down?

I've been off work most of the time so far, and so they're not playing so much when I'm in the flat (as they are still a bit nervous) So maybe they have too much energy at night? Maybe when I go back to work it might be better, then they can play when I'm not around? 

Or is it something to do with when I feed them? Maybe I should change the time?

They have both been very good with eating and using the litter tray. Is there anything else I can do or do you think it will improve when we're in the routine of me going out to work? I have been trying to play with them when I've been off work, but sometimes they just revert to sitting behind the sofa again so it's not easy to keep them awake during the day.

Would Feliway help?

I know it might just be their age, but the layout and floors in my flat just make it so loud.

Any ideas appreciated! I'm shattered and keep having to have naps during the day


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya sorry to say that this is...............totally normal!! they sound raelly happy and outgoing and totally normal, you could keep them in one room when your in bed so they dont wake you 

lol they are cats, they are nocturnal animals that come alive at night, kinda like vampires! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucyh (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah ok, i wondered if it was a stupid question! I just don't remember previous cats being QUITE so noisy....


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I agree it must be an age thing that they'll grow out of eventually. I've got a newish cat called Layla and I reckon she must only be about a year old, and she's forever racing around, particularly in the night. It came as quite a surprise to me because I'm used to slightly older cats who settle down quietly most nights.


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

My 3 run round like maniacs at night - playing with noisy toys, tearing in and out of the cat flap etc etc. This is mainly between midnight and 5am - then the minute I'm up they're getting ready for bed. 

I'm used to it now so it only wakes me up if its a strange noise like if they knock something over. If they bother me, I just shut our bedroom door now as usually they will run round the bed too :thumbup:.

I would second Taylorbaby's overnight room suggestion if its a possibility for you.


----------



## Lucyh (Dec 30, 2010)

At the moment sadly I don't have a spare room to use- until I kick the lodger out that is!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mine still run around at 0ver 3years plus...and 14years! like mini elephants :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine come alive between midnight and 2am then again between 5am and 8am so it's normal but you will learn to sleep through it and just as you adjust they'll up the stakes and change their schedules to keep you on your toes


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine do this too  Well, Bentley does and he's 19 months ish now. The older two don't do this anymore, but do routinely was me up between 5 and 6 for breakfast 

I combat this with 'Night time toys'. I give them toys at bedtime that they don't a) have access to during the day and b) make sure they are not the same toys every night. 

It seems to work for a while, in particular mine like the textured rattly and crinkly toys you can get for Siamese cats (even though they're BSH) and the Cat Senses squiggly track that has a ball in. I sprinkle catnip in the track too so they get all hyped up and wear themselves out quicker.

Good luck, and as they're nocturnal, I'd consider a rug for the wooden floors or your neighbours might get a bit peeved x


----------



## Lucyh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! They actually were very quiet last night, I closed the living room door and they seemed to run around less. But tonight I'll try catnip toys in the evening and see if I can wear them out! 

Photo attached below, btw


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ive had cats for nearly twenty years and can honestly say I dont hear a thing during the night but when my partner moved in he spent many restless nights coming downstairs to see what all the noise was about....hes been here nearly two years now and only just getting used to it. Still has the odd night when he wakes up thinking there is a herd of elephants downstairs and we only have one cat at he moment!

Think you get used to the strange noises in time and just sleep through them.


----------

